# tesco parking notice fine!!



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

got a parking notice through the post for parking in a tescos car park for 4hrs when the allowed free stay is 3hrs. is there any way to get out of this lol? £70fine reduced to £40 if i pay by the 15th of this month. appently they read ur number plate on the way in and on the way out.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you got a receipt from Tesco's from shopping or did you park there and not use the store? I think if you can prove you were shopping there then you can contest it..... but don't quote me on that TBH!


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it a Tesco owned car park? I know some supermarkets have council owned pay and display car parks beside them.

If it is Tesco owned, I think a letter to Tescos stating that after spending £1000s of pounds during recent years you were appalled to receive such a letter and the threat of a fine, unless something is done you will choose to shop elsewhere will persuade them to let you get away with it.

If it is a council car park or owned by someone other than Tesco it could be more difficult. Who sent the letter?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

tel them every little helps is supposed to help you not them by craning as much as they can from people


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I'd say no mate. It says 3 hours and you took 4. It's like trying to get out of a speeding fine


x2

the sign at my local tesco says something along the lines of

3hours free parking for tesco customers.

having receipts etc wont make any diference


----------



## dc5 (Oct 29, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> got a parking notice through the post for parking in a tescos car park for 4hrs when the allowed free stay is 3hrs. is there any way to get out of this lol? £70fine reduced to £40 if i pay by the 15th of this month. appently they read ur number plate on the way in and on the way out.


 You could try and say you had car problems and notified someone in the store, a load of bs it may be but can they prove you didn't, then ask them what more could you have done under those circumstances.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/parking-traffic-offences/119802-private-parking-tickets-template.html


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

dc5 said:


> You could try and say you had car problems and notified someone in the store, a load of bs it may be but can they prove you didn't, then ask them what more could you have done under those circumstances.


You look like you are good at this story telling lark dc5, had much experience? :whistling:


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> got a parking notice through the post for parking in a tescos car *park for 4hrs when the allowed free stay is 3hrs*. is there any way to get out of this lol? £70fine reduced to £40 if i pay by the 15th of this month. appently they read ur number plate on the way in and on the way out.


You answer your own question there mate.

You done wrong so need to man up to the fine


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, you can get out of it, and no - do not pay them a penny unless they take you to county court, and even then they can only sue for what they have lost, which will be closer to £1 than £40.

http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/parking-traffic-offences/119802-private-parking-tickets-template.html

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=76873


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah if it's a private car park there's not much they can do as i understand it


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Yes, you can get out of it, and no - do not pay them a penny unless they take you to county court, and even then they can only sue for what they have lost, which will be closer to £1 than £40.
> 
> http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/parking-traffic-offences/119802-private-parking-tickets-template.html
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=76873


but surely you will have to pay court costs if you lose.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

i drive a van thats in my business name, got a parking ticket through the post for over staying in a lidl car park while in the gym, i emailed them and told them i wasnt the driver of the van at the time of the ALLEGED offence and am not prepared to say who was as apparently you are not obliged to! They wrote back cancelling the fine!! :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

whackedout said:


> but surely you will have to pay court costs if you lose.


You will not lose. They can only prove who the keeper of the vehicle is via the DVLA, not who the driver concerned is/was. Unless you admit liability, they have zero proof, fact.

They also know this and will not waste money or time taking you to county court to start with if you reply to their initial letter in the appropriate manner.

PS. You work for Tesco or something?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

IMO pay the fine. you broke the rules so pay up, forget all this consumer b0llocks. You must have known there was a limit to parking?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Money saving expert gives some good tips for parking fines


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope don't work for Tesco, just playing Devil's advocate and I have had experience with small claims courts and it is a bit difficult to tell whether rulings will go for you or against you, hence my post.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a ticket in asda in Southport when down at the Brits, there was some shredded paper lying around the very same car park within seconds, fvck em!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Private car park they can no next to **** all.

Cant blacklist you or spoil your credit rating either.

So ignore it unless you feel obliged to pay it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

http://www.theanswerbank.co.uk/Motoring/Road-rules/Question315650.html

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/features/article673324.ece


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> got a parking notice through the post for parking in a tescos car park for 4hrs when the allowed free stay is 3hrs. is there any way to get out of this lol? £70fine reduced to £40 if i pay by the 15th of this month. appently they read ur number plate on the way in and on the way out.


DO NOT PAY!!! you have parked on private property, thats all.Ive done this plenty of times, in fact i left my transporter overnight in tesco carpark.I ignored the "fine" a few months later i recieved a letter threatening legal action and baliffs.These c.unts are trying it on.I politely told them that if anyone knocks on my door, I would perceive it a threat to the young children who live here, and they would incur my dis pleasure,which would likely result in a physical confrontation.

No one arrived, the demands stopped.The rules which apply to the queens highway, DO NOT apply to private land.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dont pay, nothing they can do if its tesco's car park


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It's not a fine. You cannot be fined for parking on private land. Technically it's an invoice, which is a request to pay. Tell them no, THere are plenty of links on here, think I have another somewhere...

http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php?showforum=30


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I overstayed on a tesco carpark myself. The signs said 3 hours max and I was there for probably just over three hours, maybe 3 hours 15mins. If I get a letter through the post telling me to pay, should I just ignore it or what?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

its not a fine, its a conditional offer to pay.

Chances are if its Tesco its not enforceable.

NCP car parks didnt used to be enforceable a few years ago, not sure if thats changed though.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm guessing you parked in a Tesco car park and then went elsewhere, no c**t spends 4 hours in Tesco. In which case, they're well within their rights to fine you for using their car park for more than the allotted time frame.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm guessing you parked in a Tesco car park and then went elsewhere, no c**t spends 4 hours in Tesco. In which case, they're well within their rights to fine you for using their car park for more than the allotted time frame.


I went to the gym and then did my shopping in tesco after. But I think I overstayed by 15 mins.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Funny all these posts saying it's private land, they can do nothing about it.

I bet if I came round and parked on your drives it would be a different story 

But....it's my private land, you can't park here...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Funny all these posts saying it's private land, they can do nothing about it.
> 
> I bet if I came round and parked on your drives it would be a different story
> 
> But....it's my private land, you can't park here...


Big difference between a drive with space for 1 or 2 cars and a carpark with spaces for about a 1000 with loads of empty spaces too.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

From the https://www.gov.uk/parking-tickets/overview website:

"Private companies can issue parking tickets and may call them PCNs, but they are not the same as PCNs issued by a local authority or charging authority."


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

scottish676 said:


> You done wrong so need to man up to the fine


Who cares if it's a PARKING charge notice (a PCN from Tesco's contractor) or a PENALTY charge notice (a PCN from the council)?

It's not worth fighting.

(1) the sign's saying three hours. By driving in and parking, you implicitly accept the contract. By overstaying by even one minute, you are in breach of contract

(2) fighting it will take hours of letters plus reading and research. Use the time to cook, work out, see your friends and family, get high, hire a coupla hookers to lick yor bits etc

(3) You will lose on appeal anyway

Here's an ancient and wise proverb (which I've just made up!'):

Don't get so busy squatting mosquitos that you fail to see the elephant that came up and squashed you


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I got away with it. I just phoned up the store and they said that they don't start timing when people park until 10am when the store opens. I parked there from about 9:15 to 12:35. Victory is mine.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't pay it. Why would you, if you parked on my drive and I gave you a parking ticket would you pay it. It's totally unenforceable. I don't care if all the white knights think I'm a cu.nt, your suckers for paying it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Who cares if it's a PARKING charge notice (a PCN from Tesco's contractor) or a PENALTY charge notice (a PCN from the council)?
> 
> It's not worth fighting.
> 
> ...


Hours of letters you post it back to them saying not paying as not enforceable they then leave you alone


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

You knew the policy and you choose to ignore/break it now you've to pay I don't see the big deal or people saying you've spent thousands over the years that means nothing the rules are for a reason!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Hours of letters you post it back to them saying not paying as not enforceable they then leave you alone


why are you posting them back?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> why are you posting them back?


Otherwise they bombard you with letters then eventually try knocking on the door. U only have to pay government fines


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Otherwise they bombard you with letters then eventually try knocking on the door. U only have to pay government fines


No you don't, the tickets in question are not legally enforceable.

NCP used to send you two letters then drop it.

I know that for a FACT.

The only people you need to worry about knocking on your door are court appointed bailiffs, anyone else have zero powers whatsoever.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

If it's not a council or government parking fine, it's not worth the paper it's written on


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> No you don't, the tickets in question are not legally enforceable.
> 
> NCP used to send you two letters then drop it.
> 
> ...


I know mate. Just saying my missus has kittens when plastic bailiffs turn up at the door. I couldn't give a fuk but gotta keep them happy.


----------



## Ger (Oct 2, 2015)

unless its council owned, you won't have to pay


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bit diff but i got fine for parkin outside a airport on a so called private road i just sent it back to them with letter sayin im not payin it an i avnt heard a thing off them for over 2 years


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Hours of letters you post it back to them saying not paying as not enforceable they then leave you alone


They don't eave you alone

ParkingEye has CCJ'd plenty of my staff

So, OP either pays £35 now or he pays £300+ when he loses in court


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

banzi said:


> The only people you need to worry about knocking on your door are court appointed bailiffs, anyone else have zero powers whatsoever.


Agreed. http://www.bailiff-mediation.com/how-the-bailiff-scam-works/


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> They don't eave you alone
> 
> ParkingEye has CCJ'd plenty of my staff
> 
> So, OP either pays £35 now or he pays £300+ when he loses in court


So I can ccj you if you park on my land and don't pay a ticket I put on your car. I think not


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Without a contract (say your driveway) you can demand financial recompense for the tort of tresspass. If no payment received, then you can go for CCJ then bailiffs.

With a contract (Tesco) they can issue a CCJ on you for breach of condition.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Everyone missed my previous post where I said I defo won't be getting a ticket. But carry on regardless if you want lads.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Everyone missed my previous post where I said I defo won't be getting a ticket. But carry on regardless if you want lads.


since when does anyone let a problem being sorted get in the way of a good argument about hows best to best sort the problem lol


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Varg said:


> Funny all these posts saying it's private land, they can do nothing about it.
> 
> I bet if I came round and parked on your drives it would be a different story
> 
> But....it's my private land, you can't park here...


But if the owner of the drive decided to slap a "fine" on your car, what power would they have to make you pay? None at all, thats the point here.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> They don't eave you alone
> 
> ParkingEye has CCJ'd plenty of my staff
> 
> So, OP either pays £35 now or he pays £300+ when he loses in court


ParkingEye seem to be one of the ones that DO chase their payments.

A CCJ doesnt just appear from nowhere though, a CCJ is handed out when court proceedings are instigated and the defendant doesnt turn up. That's how I got mine.

Generally these companies dont have any power of law behind them, what they do is bully and intimidate their victims into paying. Most people will pay when they get threatened with court.

I've found two options have worked for me, you can either ignore everything and hope they drop it (though that isnt the recommended advice anymore) or I rang up one and said I cant afford that amount, I made a smal payment and they told me i had to call back each month to pay the rest - they never bothered chasing me.

If anyone gets a fine from a private company i suggest google, pepipoo has lots of advice - especially if you think the fine was unfair.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

TheScam said:


> I rang up one and said I cant afford that amount, I made a smal payment and they told me i had to call back each month to pay the rest - they never bothered chasing me.


If you ARE going to give in and pay, then that method is good for you and good for them.

They always say yes so they don't have to issue proceedings.

Basically, keep it out of court before costs spiral.

A story I'm not proud of:

Bailiffs, on the other hand will always say "No I want the whole lot or I will remove goods."

I had a bailiff once. He was enforcing for the PREVIOUS occupant's business rates but wanted to take MY tables, chairs etc despite me showing my new lease and ID and receipts for the items he wanted to take to prove I was not the defaulter.

He refused to show me a copy of the warrant that would have clearly shown the previous occupant's name.

I was very calm, not shouting or anything. I poured petrol over him and lit a ***.

My staff jumped on him and beat the crap out of him.

Thne I called the police to report a violent intruder.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Who cares if it's a PARKING charge notice (a PCN from Tesco's contractor) or a PENALTY charge notice (a PCN from the council)?
> 
> It's not worth fighting.
> 
> ...


You sound like you own one of these cowboy private parking firms. Everything you said above is utter bullshit.

NEVER pay a 'fine' from any private parking company. Don't ignore it either - there is a procedure to follow. I've had loads of these and had everything single one cancelled.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

No. I own a curry house.

Some things just aren't worth contesting, time or money-wise.

HOWEVER, I do understand your moral indignation and outrage and, as a member a few posts up said, there are websites and forums that offer help and letter templates etc on these issues.

I have read and researched THEN concluded to pay and forget it on the basis that he who comes to litigation must come with clean hands. It's not as if OP got a ticket despite leaving within the three hours allowed.

BTW, where is OP? Maybe he just wanted a bit of a moan - I find lots of OPs are like that.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Yes, you can get out of it, and no - do not pay them a penny unless they take you to county court, and even then they can only sue for what they have lost, which will be closer to £1 than £40.
> 
> http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/parking-traffic-offences/119802-private-parking-tickets-template.html
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=76873


I would rethink your stance on this until the verdict from the supreme court comes back for Beavis vs Parking Eye.....

http://www.parkingcowboys.co.uk/parkingeye-vs-beavis/


----------

